# Περιστέρια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Mύγες  " παράσιτα " σε περιστέρια

## Cristina

Καλησπέρα και καλή σαρακοστή!
Αυτός ο σημερινός καιρός με κάνει να νοσταλγώ τις ζεστές καλοκαιρινές μέρες...να βγάλω και τα πουλάκια μου στο μπαλκόνι, να τα λένε τα κοκατιλ μου με τα άλλα...Και θυμήθηκα κάτι!!! Συχνά στο μπαλκόνι έρχονται δεκαοκτούρες και που και που περιστέρια. Πάνω στα περιστέρια βλέπω να κυκλοφορούν κάτι που μοιάζουν με μύγες.Αυτά τα έντομα τα τρέμουν οι δεκαοκτουρες και δεν ξέρω και τι κακό μπορούν να κάνουν στα πουλιά μου. Σκοτώνονται δύσκολα με χτύπημα, το έχω καταφέρει συνήθως με την παντόφλα μου και ανακάλυψα και αίμα στο σκοτωμένο...σιχαμένο τελείως...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Τα περιστέρια να ξέρεις πως σίγουρα είναι φορείς παρασίτων όπως ψύλλων και κροτώνων που μπορούν να προσβάλλουν και τον άνθρωπο !!!
Πλένεις Χριστίνα καλά το μπαλκόνι με νερό και χλωρίνη και μετά αφού στεγνώσει ψέκασε το με "'φάρμακο για ψύλλους στο σπίτι"" έτσι να το ζητήσεις , θα σου στείλω ποιό είχαμε χρησιμοποιήσει εμείς μια φορά !!!
Φυσικά καλό καθάρισμα τα κλουβιά και ψέκασμα και αυτά αλλά και τα πουλιά με efipro !!!
κρότωνες :


ψύλλοι :

----------


## Cristina

Πω...πω... Με τρώει ολο μου το σώμα μόνο που τα βλέπω....

----------

